# canon replacing their scanners?



## simmonsei (Feb 11, 2011)

I ordered a canon 9000f scanner last weekend from BH, supposed to arrive tomorrow. When I looked at the status, noticed that BH now says that it's out of stock. Amazon now shows it with a 3-4 week waiting list, and Newegg shows it as a "deactivated" item. Can't find any rumors about new canon scanners, and this one hasn't been out that long (a year??). Before I open it I'm trying to find out if I'm the last person that ordered the old one before the new ones came out!


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 11, 2011)

Is was announced last May, so its unlikely to be replaced soon. Scanners do not sell very well, so there is no incentive to put out major new models. I've had my Epson photo scanner for 3 years, and it really hasn't been improved upon by much.

When they come out with a USB3 scanner, it might be worth taking a look at. Speed is the biggest thing if you are scanning hundreds of old negatives, and I have thousands left to do. For slides though, the low cost photo scanners don't do well enough for me.


----------



## simmonsei (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply! I agree, it would be really weird to replace it now, that's why I was so surprised by it going "deactivated" at newegg. 

It's kind of funny, I've been waiting for a replacement for the V700 for over a year, thinking that surely Epson would come out with one last high-end scanner model with what I consider the main missing V700 feature: LED lighting. After they didn't announce anything at CES or CP+ I said the heck with it I'd just buy the good enough for the price Canon. At least here if I was the last person to buy the 9000f before the replacement was announced it was only a $180 purchase....


----------

